# Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!



## Gangclub (19. Dezember 2014)

*Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Hallo Zusammen

Seit Tagen bin ich mit der Reparatur meines PCs beschäftigt und habe auch verschiedene Beiträge nach diesem Thema gesucht. Aber ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir vor 3 Monaten meine alte Geforce GT 230 Graka von Pegatron mit einer ASUS Geforce GTX 750 Ti ausgetauscht. Seit letztem Monat stürzt mir der PC immer ab und startet neu, sobald ich im IE oder im Firefox rumsurfe oder auch ab und zu einfach wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin.

Hier sind noch Specs zu meinem PC.  HP Pavilion Elite m9765ch Desktop-PC: Gerätedaten | HP®-Support

Bitte um schnelle Antwort

Danke


----------



## Captain_Bedal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Ist es möglich, dass noch Treiberreste vorhanden sind?

Wenn ja, evtl. mal das da ausprobieren: Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) 13.5.4.2


----------



## Gangclub (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Danke Captain_Bedal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe gestern meinen PC neu installiert, da die Shell Datei Probleme machte. Ich glaube nicht, dass jetzt noch Treiberreste vorhanden sind. Habe alle Treiber auch aktualisiert.


----------



## Gangclub (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Kann es vielleicht etwas mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben??


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Haste im Nvidia-Systemsteuerung unter Globale Einstellungen unter dem Rubrik Energieverwaltungsmodus auf maximale Leistung bevorzugen eingestellt?Und unter Windows Energieoptionen auf Höhstleistung umstellen.Was für ein Netzteil hast bei dir verbaut(Hersteller/Model) und dein Karte müßte doch einmal 6 Pin Anschluss haben oder?


----------



## Gangclub (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

@Brexzidian7794 

Irgendwie finde ich die Globale Einstellungen in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung nicht. Hab mal im Windows auf Höchstleistung umgestellt. Mal schauen, ob es immer noch abstürzt. Graka hat 6 Pins und Netzteil ist von Acbel api5pc57. Wie sieht man eigentlich, ob die Stromzufuhr vom Netzteil reicht oder nicht?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Sorry,aber Netzteil ist alles andere als gut.Das ding würde ich  gleich in die Tonne kloppen.Siehe Nvidia-Systemsteuerung(oben links) auf 3D-Einstellungen verwalten klicken und eines Fenster wird geöffnet.Das sind die Grundeinstellungen für der Grafikkarte(Globale Einstellungen) und dem eintrag Dreifach-Puffer ist der Eintrag Energieverwaltungsmodus.Aber ich glaube das es am Netzteil liegen könnte.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Angeblich hat das Netzteil 460W Leistung. Das wird wohl in ehct niemals Hinkommen. Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass du viel mehr als 200W unter Last hast. Problem bei der Sache: Tauschen eines im Forum gerne als "Chinaböller" bezeichneten Netzeils in deinem PC könnte schwierig werden, da ich nicht weiß ob der HP Fertig-PC ATX-Norm hat. Nachschauen kann ja nicht schaden. 

Wenn Tausch funktioniert, wäre das hier gut und günstig: 350 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Bulk Non-Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Chimera (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Den mit dem Netzteil kannst du fast zu 100% als Ursache nehmen, denn was ähnliches hat ich auch bei so nem scheiss HP Pavilion: hab dort ne G210 durch ne GTS 250 ersetzt und obwohl auf dem Netzteil 500W stand, hatte es nicht mal einen 6 Pin PCIe Anschluss, geschweige denn 2. Hat es aber dann mit Adaptern gelöst, doch die Ernüchterung folgte sogleich: kaum war ein klitzekleines bissel Last drauf, gab es Neustarts. Damals hat ich jedoch auch noch keine Ahnung davon, was kombinierte 12V Leitungen bzw. deren Leistung bedeutet und dass Hersteller mit den Angaben gerne mal schummeln. Jedenfalls hat dann ein IT-Typ nach nem Blick auf das Netzteil gemeint, dass es gerade mal 300W(!) auf der 12V Leitung liefern könne und wohl deshalb viel zu schwach sei. Hab dann ein BQ Straight Power E7 500W eingebaut und siehe da, danach funzte es 1A.
Seither guck ich bei solchen Problemen wie Neustarts-bei-leichter-bis-hoer-Last immer zuerst genau auf das Netzteil und teste es mit nem stärkeren gegen. Ist das Prob dann weg, kann man sicher sein, dass es am Netzteil lag. Nur wenn es auch mit nem guten, stärkeren Netzteil noch immer spinnt, ja dann wird es kniffliger


----------



## Eckism (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Das liegt nicht am Netzteil oder an der Grafikkarte oder Treiberresten!

Bis jetzt bin ich auch noch nicht dahintergestiegen aber ich hab genau das selber bescheuerte Problem aber andere Hardware. Ich kann Stundenlang BF4 zocken, unter Last läuft er erste Sahne, aber sobald er nur im Firefox, IE läuft oder halt überhaupt nix macht startet er sich ab und zu neu. Das macht er ne Woche aber überhaupt nicht oder halt mehrfach am Tag.
Meine Vermutungen liegen eher an diversen Stromsparfunktionen von CPU oder Board, das da irgenwelche Spannungswechsel nen Tralala machen und die Kiste abschmiert.


----------



## Gangclub (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

So Leute

Danke vielmals für die Hilfe. Bin Heute morgen ein neues Netzteil mit 500W kaufen gegangen und siehe da, es läuft wieder ohne Probleme. Der Verkäufer meinte, dass schon nur die Graka ungefähr 250-300W und die anderen Geräte gegen 200W saugen würden. Wie Eckism erwähnt hatte, läuft bei mir der PC beim Cod flüssig und bei Firefox stürzt es immer ab.

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Lustiger Verkäufer ist das^^ 

Aber wenns funktioniert, dann passts  

Darf ich interessehalber fragen, welches Netzteil es nun geworden ist?  

Grüße


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*



Gangclub schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer meinte, dass schon nur die Graka ungefähr 250-300W und die anderen Geräte gegen 200W saugen würden.



Doof nur, dass 1x 6Pin(75W) und der Slot(75W) nur 150W zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## Eckism (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Probleme mit neuer Grafikkarte!! PC stürzt ab und startet neu!!*

Ne 750ti zieht niemals 250-300 Watt, außer die ist bis auf die Leistung einer 980 übertaktet.

Warte mal und berichte nochmal, ob es wirklich geht...vielleicht spinnt da im Netzteil etwas bei Spannungsänderungen um, zu schwaches Netzteile schließe ich bei dir und mir auf jedenfall aus.


----------

